# to be pried open



## cornculapte

'She never got the feeling that there was any other question behind Delphine's questions, never the feeling that if she didn't watch out *she would be pried open*.'

Tentativă:
if she didn't watch out she would be pried open - dacă nu avea grijă putea fi trasă de limbă


----------



## farscape

_To pry open_ = a deschide cu forţa (_pry bar_ - levierul cu  care scoţi cauciucul de pe roată)

Sună destul de ciudat când e vorba de o persoană, a smulge un secret cu  forţa (fig.)? N-am mai întâlnit expresia folosită în acest context *A  trage de limbă* mi se pare prea delicat pentru _to pry open_ dar  şi eu merg în aceeaşi direcţie.

Later,


----------



## cornculapte

Eu am găsit aşa:
_to pry =_ a-şi băga nasul în treburile altora, a fi indiscret, a smulge secrete
De aceea înclinam în direcţia cu trasul de limbă.
Mi-a venit acu' în minte o altă variantă.
_if she didn't watch out she would be  pried open _= dacă nu avea grijă i se puteau smulge secrete pe faţă (_open_ = pe faţă); era deschisă/vulnerabilă smulgerii de secrete (era vulnerabilă acţiunii verbului _to pry_)
Dar e prea lungă traducerea. Cred că rămân la varianta cu trasul de limbă.
Mersi oricum.


----------



## farscape

cornculapte said:


> Eu am găsit aşa:
> _to pry =_ a-şi băga nasul în treburile altora, a fi indiscret, a smulge secrete
> De aceea înclinam în direcţia cu trasul de limbă.
> Mi-a venit acu' în minte o altă variantă.
> _if she didn't watch out she would be  pried open _= dacă nu avea grijă i se puteau smulge secrete pe faţă (_open_ = pe faţă); era deschisă/vulnerabilă smulgerii de secrete (era vulnerabilă acţiunii verbului _to pry_)
> Dar e prea lungă traducerea. Cred că rămân la varianta cu trasul de limbă.
> Mersi oricum.



De acord. Nu pot să ignor însă faptul că _to pry open_ este o  expresie standard şi de aceea nu pot să separ _to pry_ de _open_.  

I had to pry open the window to get in. (a trebuit să forţez fereastra ca să  intru).

Later,


----------



## cornculapte

Ah, cred că ai dreptate. Mersi.


----------

